

Uber caps surge pricing during blizzard, but people still complain - dandandan
http://fortune.com/2015/01/26/uber-caps-surge-pricing-during-blizzard-but-people-still-complain/

======
jrjarrett
From the article:

 _If, for some reason, YOU failed to prepare adequately for a highly-
publicized storm and Uber is your only way to get some much-needed supply
(from closed stores?), then don’t complain about price or availability. YOU
brought it upon YOUrself._

WHAT?

Take responsibility for myself? Are you INSANE?

